# Having a Colonoscopy..Can't bear the thought...HELP needed Please!



## Iss Winn (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi all,Saw my consultant for the first time today.I suffer from the big D.He says I have to have an colonoscopy.I'm the biggest prude going and the idea of anyone seeing or going anywhere near my bum makes me want to die!I've read some messages about the procedure...fingers and lubricants particularly made me shudder.If I state catorgorically that I in no way want to remember anything...will they sedate me even before any fingers,cameras or lubricants come anywhere near me?Also I've got to have an OGD.Does anyone know what this is?I was just far too preoccupied about the "cameras and bottoms thing" to ask.And after the colon-thing....how soon after can you go to the toilet afterwards?I'm worried about going back to work too soon.Do you wear any underwear under the gown aswell?I would be truly grateful if anyone can answer any of my questions.Love Chrissy - the biggest prude around x


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

I know what you are feeling but let me assure you ...I doubt that you will even know what is going on when they do the procedure. They lightly sedate you which allows you to even respond to things they tell you to do like "roll over", "cough,etc., etc. The worst part of it is getting yourself "cleaned out" for the test. You drink this stuff that makes you run (not walk) to the bathroom and after several hours of this you are pretty much cleaned out for the procedure. They will give you a shot in your IV and the next thing you know they are waking you up and it's over...just like that...test takes about 20-25 minutes. Of course there won't be anything in your bowel immediately after the procedure...so you shouldn't expect to go to bathroom for a BM for a day or so. And "No" you will not have on underwear under your gown. You will...and maybe you won't experience mild cramping from time to time after the test but it is minimal. You no doubt will probably be okay to return to work the next day without problems.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

You will be sedated before the procedure starts and may not remember anything.Sorry don't know what an OGD is but ask the Doctor's office if someone doesn't respond.After the preparation for the colonoscopy you will run clear liquid diarrhea. It may take a day or two before you have to go again. Then again food ingested for you my trigger something and the need to go within hours.You are totally nude except for the gown during the procedure.You probably will be able to go to work the next day.The preparation and the stuff to drink is the worst part for many people.Wishing you luck and rest easy, you will be OK!


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I don't remember very much from mine. The preparation was pretty bad. You have to drink some form of a saline laxative which completely cleans you out. I had mine done in a hospital. There was an anathesiologist present. I was given some kind of sedative and a short-acting narcotic. All I remember is waking up. There was no groginess or pain afterward. As far as going to the toilet again, I think that it was at least a couple of days.It is a good idea to have this test done. It seems to be the only way to diagnose problems in the colon that would lead to diarrhea/constipation and other sypmtoms. IBS would be a diagnosis if everything else is ruled out.I have never heard of the other test you mention.Steven


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

OGD is gastroscopy, or endoscopy of the stomach...I had this done at my first Colonoscopy as well...didnt remember much, if anything, about either procedure....don't get too worked up about it...its not worth it....just let them know you have anxiety about it all.


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Miss London 21:I've had both procedures done several times. And, although I always get a little anxious about it, the doctor doesnt' really come near you until you are sedated. I purposely asked my Dr to make sure that I would not feel anything and he did.I had a little discomfort after the colonospy from the air that they put inside so that they can see the lining of the colon. But, I certainly would not call it painful.Make sure that they biopsy you for Celiac Disease as long as they are going to be scoping you. When I stopped eating all glutens (wheat, rye, oats, barley, etc.), my D stopped after over 26 years of it. The biopsy is the definitive test for Celiac Disease so you'll know as soon as the pathology reports get back to your doctor.echris


----------



## lherman (Jul 24, 2002)

I was diagnosed with IBS and decided to have a colonoscopy. I was terrified that I would be crampping and sick from the medication that "cleans out your system", however, once I started drinking that liquid (I dont recall the name) It was not so bad, it was kind of funny actually. I had no pain, just had to "go" every five minutes. Once I got to the hospital the next day (I was still "going") they sedate you, which always feels pretty good for the first minute. I did not recall the procedure, but I do remember feeling something in my rectum but I was so sedated that it did not hurt. Once I woke, I felt fine. It is tough to learn that nothing is medically wrong, but relieving at the same time. So don't worry!


----------

